# Computer mount to Phone



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there a way to mount a computer to the phone to transfer files? Cant get the computer to recognize the phone. Only viewing as a media device so i cant move files from my computer to my phone. I have all the correct drivers installed. I am at a lost. Thanks in advance. I am sure it is some easy thing that i am foolishly missing


----------



## alil2cul4u (Jul 27, 2011)

Are you using win xp? If so, I havent found a way to transfer files on xp due to phone only using mtp, there are a few apps that say itll enable rms (removable media storage) but could not get it to work on sprint s3..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.shkschneider.dropbearserver&hl=en + winscp or filezilla

http://www.upenn.edu/computing/help/doc/ftp/filezillasftp.html


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

That looks way to complicated, yes I have XP. There has to be a way to make the computer sync with the phone. I mean if i wanted to the do the above i would just use drop box or ADB push files to the phone. I want to be able to just do it pain free. Plug phone and transfer files.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

bigjobber69 said:


> That looks way to complicated, yes I have XP. There has to be a way to make the computer sync with the phone. I mean if i wanted to the do the above i would just use drop box or ADB push files to the phone. I want to be able to just do it pain free. Plug phone and transfer files.


1) download filezilla

2) download that app from the market and start it (*make sure you have wifi on and are connected to it*)

3) market app gives you an ip to connect to on your pc and you should also set a password other than the default in the app. also note the username it gives you (probably root or admin)

4) install filezilla and load it up

5) enter the ip the android app gave you into the address bar in the following format: sftp://the-ip-the-app-gave-you-here

6) enter the username & password in the corresponding filezilla fields you saw on the android app

7) hit connect in filezilla

8) transfer files between your pc and phone in the file explorer areas of filezilla (drag and drop also works)

9) done


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tutorial as a work around man. I mean might as well use dropbox then i guess?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

bigjobber69 said:


> Thanks for the tutorial as a work around man. I mean might as well use dropbox then i guess?


Dropbox has to go through the internet, what I mentioned connects through your local area network and is much faster. Otherwise, doesn't really matter, whatever works easier for you.


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Grab the USB drivers Here install and profit!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WoundTight (Oct 11, 2011)

WiFi Explore works too.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have been using Airdroid, its pretty awesome. Have tried a ton of different drivers and still nothing. Thought it would work if I went to Cm10 but that didnt do it either. Out of ideas so Airdroid will be fine I guess.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I have had trouble with Samsung drivers too. It's hit or miss if it will connect or not. I don't want an app, I want drag and drop.

I've read a few people mention to use experia x8 drivers.

One thing is for sure, I can't get it to connect to my comp consistently. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

Air droid has drag and drop.....as far as cord to computer, It connects but only as MTP(media player) so I cant view the files on the phone....


----------

